# Anyone own a JD F1145 with plow or blower?



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Guys ,

I think I may have walked into a deal. I was looking at a JD F1145 at a local dealer it has the windshield with the overhead canopy. Not a full cab but I thought the windshield alone would shelter from the wind that really is a killer when plowing with no cover. It has 1700 hrs on it with the 3 cylinder Yarmar diesel engine. Looks really clean a little rust on the edge around the front windshield. I thought maybe with plexi glass I could close off everything and make a full half ass cab? Dealer was asking $6900.00 can plus tax (another 13 percent) turns out a good customer of mine is good friends with the dealer. I found out today I can get that machine for $4900.00 solid price. It has a 72 inch cutting deck (I dont do much grass anymore) so I would have to look into a snowblower or a blade for this machine. Any of you have experience with this machine? Please advise it is a 1997 but real clean- when I looked at other f1145 in the states more hours no windshield or canopy and much more money...what do you guys think maybe a good buy. The machine was just serviced by John Deere and then the dealer got it.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

we use one with a plow for the walks and it works great


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

the brooms work awesome for these machines might be another thing to consider. and that yanmar diesel you cant go wrong


----------



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

I have (2) 1445's with cabs, heat and blowers my guys fight to use them.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i know grassmaster on here runs some with the Fargo Public Schools, I think they have blowers and sweepers for them. It looks like the brooms will move about 6 inches of snow pretty good from when Iv seen them using them. Send him a pm, im sure he can give you some info.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

GLLLC;833723 said:


> I have (2) 1445's with cabs, heat and blowers my guys fight to use them.


Can you tell me my best way to install some kind of heat if I close it off and make a cab outa plexi glass?

electric heat inside? or hot water heater kit? can you recomend a kit.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I just purchased a similar machine. I have a pic of it here --> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86013

Since that pic was taken I've installed the chains and wheel weights. I'm excited to see how well it works.

One thing you might want to keep in mind that attachments for these machines are tough to come by. I sifted through hundreds of sites and sent out dozens of e-mails to JD dealers looking for a blower. The closest one I've found so far is a couple hundred miles away :crying:


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Camden;833875 said:


> I just purchased a similar machine. I have a pic of it here --> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86013
> 
> Since that pic was taken I've installed the chains and wheel weights. I'm excited to see how well it works.
> 
> One thing you might want to keep in mind that attachments for these machines are tough to come by. I sifted through hundreds of sites and sent out dozens of e-mails to JD dealers looking for a blower. The closest one I've found so far is a couple hundred miles away :crying:


Hey Nice machine wish the one im gonna buy had the doors like that but I guess I am lucky it has a windshield for now. Where did you get the snowblade is it a jd blade or did you modify a aftermarket. Please keep in touch I have decided to buy the machine pictured in my post this week 1700 hrs is nothing on these machines I think. Would appreciate seeing what you do with yours and any advice on hooking up front attachments. Seems like a very neat machine.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DP Property;833931 said:


> Where did you get the snowblade is it a jd blade or did you modify a aftermarket. Please keep in touch I have decided to buy the machine pictured in my post this week 1700 hrs is nothing on these machines I think. Would appreciate seeing what you do with yours and any advice on hooking up front attachments. Seems like a very neat machine.


I bought my blade at a Deere dealer in southern MN. It was originally yellow but it was pretty scratched up so I gave it a new color.

As far as hooking up attachments is concerned, it's a piece of cake. 4 pins hold the lift arms onto the machine. Just pop those pins and you're all set. Send me a PM anytime you have questions.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

we bought an electric heater kit for ours it mounts right on the steering column and has a 5 speed fan it really kicks out some heat.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

F350plowing;833704 said:


> we use one with a plow for the walks and it works great


What size blade my JD Dealer is confusing me? You have the 54 " blade or the 60" there telling me this machine takes a 60" but they can't find one....Help whats the model number on your blade please?

Thanks
David
DP Property Maintenance


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DP Property;834316 said:


> What size blade my JD Dealer is confusing me? You have the 54 " blade or the 60" there telling me this machine takes a 60" but they can't find one....Help whats the model number on your blade please?
> 
> Thanks
> David
> DP Property Maintenance


You need a 60" blade because when you angle a 54" your tires will be running over your windrow.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats a nice machine. I wish I had one haha


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

*Not going to buy it talked myself out of it*

Thanks again for all the input guys had the cash and decided not to buy thE F1145 not much help from the dealer in setting up a blade or a blower and could not justify the money when I have a kubota 7510 all done up with a loader blade already. 
I then found a deal on a 48 Inch john deere blade that will fit on my JD GT235 the blade was a 1300 option and this one was brandnew sitting in the barn for 9 years never used. Guy wanted 500 for it I said no problem so now for a lite duty sidewalk machine the GT235 will be able to push snow. 2 machines and my truck and Im a one man operation so I leave machines at my top paying sites to help me. I think I will be fine. Here is some pictures of the loader blade and the new jd blade I got today.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

DP, for future reference the F1145 attachments are no longer being produced, one can still get replacement parts for the attachments, just not the attachments themselves. We run three of these machines the newest of which has 3200 hours on it with no major problems. I can definitely attest to there durability.


----------



## grunt19026 (Sep 15, 2009)

F350plowing;834159 said:


> we bought an electric heater kit for ours it mounts right on the steering column and has a 5 speed fan it really kicks out some heat.


does the electric heater pull allot from the battery? Or would you suggest going with the tuck away (radiator style) heater? I'm haveing issue on trying to get heat in one of these and would appreciate any suggestions. thanks


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to bring this back to life if I could. Lookin at one of these this week. looking for a vinyl cab and heater.


----------

